

Posterous.com (YC Summer 2008) launches Autopost to Facebook - rantfoil
http://blog.posterous.com/new-on-posterous-autopost-to-f-6001

======
fallentimes
Hey Garry and Sachin please work faster and make the rest of us look bad.

We're not giving this back: <http://is.gd/75Vl>

~~~
a4agarwal
our lawyers need to contact your lawyers about the use of our image there. who
are your lawyers? ;)

~~~
fallentimes
You already know how I treat lawyers.

------
unalone
Garry, you guys are _incredible._ You launch a new feature, what, every other
week?

------
mrampton
pretty sweet actually.

------
ntoshev
How does Posterious authenticate you? Anyone could forge the email sender.

~~~
a4agarwal
we have a whole system in place for analyzing the email headers and
determining that you are who you say you are. Arrington challenged people to
spoof his site and it worked well. He still uses our site today:
<http://techcrunch.posterous.com/>

~~~
ntoshev
That's cool. What if I take an e-mail from Mike Arrington's iPhone and just
change the contents (well, I would also change stuff like headers with
date/time)? I can't try it with Arrington because I have never received email
from him, but I would have received email from my Facebook buddies I wanted to
prank. _wink_ _wink_

